# DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE



## dewsy2010 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi i have never posted on here before but i have browsed the site and iv always said when im better i will post my experiance and hopefully help somebody elese even if its only 1 person its worth it because i know what its like. It all started on my 18th birthday i had a massive panic attack for no reason at a meal with my family and since then anxiety of this happening again haunted my everydays like the plauge and realy got me down i didnt no what to do. I was one night watching a film and for no reason what so ever i looked at my chest of draws and they didnt look real it was a wierd feeling and my head began swimming with thoughts and panic i actualy threw up.. Thats when DP started every day things would not seem real i felt as thou i was living in a dream world it was horrible and then hypercondria devoleped my massive fear of illness every ache or pain was a heart attack stroke or some kind of blood clot.. Lightheadness began caused by the stress the DP was getting worse panic attacks were springing out of nowere i lost my girlfriend because i didt tell her what was going on. I finaly went to the doctors and got to see a counsler person who then reffered me to a phsycatrist, by this time i had just started a new job and missed my appoinment wich i have not to this day resceduled because one day whilst laying in my bed i decided to stop been so stupid so i forced myself up and out with my mates and for the next 3 months my schedual was like this, Mon-friday work 7 while 5 then home bath, food and out with friends everyday i didnt have a minuite to myself anymore i battled fru the panic attcks and gradualy they went away saterday i would go out drinking all day sunday would be a bad day as the hangover made my anxiety bad but then back to monday and my whirlwind weeks began again now these weeks were a blur and im not going to lie i probably nearly ended up with a drink problem as i would drink most nights to help with things but as the time went by i brought the drinking down to just fridays and sats and its now in moderation not full blown bindges because of my hetic life style i forgot to worry about DP and now when i think of it it crept away the same way it came sudden and for what seemed no reason i still have slight times when it comes back but now i can just think remember a hour ago when everything felt normal well thats my life not this and it dissapears again. The only thing im battling now is hypercondria my fear off illness is still real but i feel i have got over the worst and this is minute compered to the DP.. So i beat it on my own with out meds or a doctor and im one hell of a chuffed 18 year old i appricate my life so much more now. If any one wants my advice please ask i will help as much as i can. Also if anyone has advice on hypercondria please tell me il try anything. Thankyou and my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Post. welcome to the forum.


----------



## dewsy2010 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thankyou


----------

